# x.08



## Erik (Jul 13, 2008)

Guess what the rest of the time was and for which event.
Czech Open 2008....
Have fun


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jul 13, 2008)

7.08 for 3x3?


----------



## alexc (Jul 13, 2008)

8.08: 3x3?


----------



## Henrik (Jul 13, 2008)

1.08 Magic avg.?
Or 1.08 2x2 single new WR?


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jul 13, 2008)

Ton kind of ruined it in another thread. The best solve ever(officially ). Congratulations.


----------



## Leviticus (Jul 13, 2008)

How about Czech 08  I say 8.08 for 3x3 or 2.08/1.08 for 2x2 ahaha


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jul 13, 2008)

Levi, lurk more, its 7.08 for the 3x3, posted in the cz open thread...


----------



## Leviticus (Jul 13, 2008)

cpt.Justice said:


> Levi, lurk more, its 7.08 for the 3x3, posted in the cz open thread...



Yeah i just saw. Crazy, knowing Erik probably a LL skip


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jul 13, 2008)

I hope someone will post it on youtube soon. I have to see this


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh wow....ohhhh wow. Okay, I really need to see this...


----------



## Worms (Jul 13, 2008)

congrats erik!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm just stunned. Totally stunned.

How lucky was it? (No offence, but i would have asked that of anyone)


----------



## Erik (Jul 13, 2008)

Yo guys,
it was not that lucky, the PLL was simply a U2 move.
Arnaud has got it on video and it'll be uploaded soon.
I could basically save a pair while making the cross, and then the lookahead was simply very good.
LL was F then 2 times a sexy move and then F' U2 

I was quite stunned cause the judge -mr. Roka- and me were actually joking like, will you do a WR ? About 7 seconds ok? 

The nicest girl in the world which I met there was my lucky charm I think...
Watch out for my youtube channel for the video -you'll also see the great girl - 
We'll drive home tomorrow evening.


----------



## hdskull (Jul 13, 2008)

Erik said:


> Yo guys,
> it was not that lucky, the PLL was simply a U2 move.
> Arnaud has got it on video and it'll be uploaded soon.
> I could basically save a pair while making the cross, and then the lookahead was simply very good.
> ...



Erik! I'm envious of you meeting all these nice ladies while getting world records!


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 13, 2008)

"it was not that lucky..."
Which is why its so impressive!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 13, 2008)

Ahh! erik my man! was the UFO ur good luck charm then? 
hehe congrats man your amazing


----------



## deadalnix (Jul 13, 2008)

Can I find a video of that somewhere ? I want to see the pretty girl ^^


----------



## Dene (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice one Erik! Single WR for 3x3x3 effectively has to be lucky now. I wonder when the average will have to be lucky too?


----------



## martijn_cube (Jul 13, 2008)

that's just insane. 3 second off in just one year. 8.72 already was a shock  this is insane. congrats erik.


----------



## KJiptner (Jul 13, 2008)

Insane job Erik! It must have been really really cool. I'm sad I could not make it.


----------



## pjk (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats Erik.


----------



## pete (Jul 14, 2008)

well, first time ever I decided to visit Rubik's competition and I get to see WR !

well done Erik ! (few pics attached)



 

 



few other pictures here :
Czech Open 2008


----------



## van21691 (Jul 14, 2008)

good job erik


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 14, 2008)

Erik said:


> Yo guys,
> it was not that lucky, the PLL was simply a U2 move.
> Arnaud has got it on video and it'll be uploaded soon.
> I could basically save a pair while making the cross, and then the lookahead was simply very good.
> ...



What is sexy move?
I heard it mentioned before on another thread by Arnaud, I think.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 14, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > Yo guys,
> ...



R U R' U'


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 14, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> What is sexy move?
> I heard it mentioned before on another thread by Arnaud, I think.



z2. Jk, I don't know.

Congrats, Erik!

Edit: Ah, SK, that makes sense.


----------



## Zigosity (Jul 14, 2008)

Craaazy.

Nice one Erik.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pete. From your pictures,












LOLOL


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 14, 2008)

That guy rules.

AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 14, 2008)

lol Erik siganture fits into theis thread well


----------



## genwin (Jul 14, 2008)

the world championships is going to be tight... good thing those were HQ pics... now how long will this record stand?


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jul 14, 2008)

This is my first post here and I am in awe. Congratlations Erik, you deserve it.


----------



## hdskull (Jul 14, 2008)

genwin said:


> the world championships is going to be tight... good thing those were HQ pics... now how long will this record stand?



Euro Championships ? because WC is next year.


----------



## KJiptner (Jul 14, 2008)

pete said:


> few other pictures here :
> Czech Open 2008



excellent photos pete!


----------



## Zava (Jul 14, 2008)

Erik said:


> Yo guys,
> it was not that lucky, the PLL was simply a U2 move.
> Arnaud has got it on video and it'll be uploaded soon.
> I could basically save a pair while making the cross, and then the lookahead was simply very good.
> ...



Hey Erik, first congrats, VILÁGREKORD! 
but just for your information, your judge was mr.Mihály  
and for everyone's information, mr.Mihály's room number at the student hostel was 708


----------



## Faz (Jul 14, 2008)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!

Wow!!

Crazy!!

WR by almost 2 seconds!

Freak!!!!!!!!!!!




I dont think this will be beaten for about 5 or so years, once cubing has advanced.


----------



## Raffael (Jul 14, 2008)

Awesome!!

Congratulations Erik!


----------



## dinki1968 (Jul 14, 2008)

Congrats Erik. ^_^


----------



## bonoan1027 (Jul 14, 2008)

Speechless.

Congrats Erik! 

by the way, how do you do it? You've gotten 5 WRs already. How can you maintain good times in so many events?


----------



## hdskull (Jul 14, 2008)

Zava said:


> hostel was 708



That is awesome, I want someone living in room 002 to judge me next year at world championships


----------



## Dene (Jul 14, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> I dont think this will be beaten for about 5 or so years, once cubing has advanced.



Are you kidding? If not this year, then early next year.


----------



## Uberdad (Jul 14, 2008)

Gratz on WR.

We must be getting close to the physical limits of cube solving. I can only wonder in amazement how you do "look ahead" at that speed.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jul 14, 2008)

Dene said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think this will be beaten for about 5 or so years, once cubing has advanced.
> ...


 Sub 7 solves are RARE man, even for the very best while sitting at home...


----------



## Harris Chan (Jul 15, 2008)

I didn't know that the WR will be reaching at this level so fast--it's the level that you'll have to really be in the right place at the right time to get it; basically you just HAVE to be extremely lucky. Sure, it's possible to get sub 7 non lucky, but it happens in a very low frequency despite so many solves at home. To consider that happening in competition that usually only just up to 15 solves maximum, is highly unlikely (not impossible, as breaking the WR is possible and inevitable). I will only think that more and more people will hit sub 10 (as dozens already have), and becomes as common as 10s are. It is only a matter of time (many months, if not a year), for the gap to narrow between the places as they are narrow now. 

This WR can be compared to Gungz (Yu Jeong Min)'s 11.76 average back in early 2007, when he beated the former record by nearly a second and a half (previous being 13.22 held by Anssi). And it did take other cubers a year before it was finally broken, first by Edouard, and then Nakajima. Once the big barrier has been broken, the record is frequently broken as it normally is, until another great barrier is broken again making a great gap.

Before, the WR has just been a matter of who can cube just as fast as at home, because the official WR hasn't been all that fast compared to unofficial ones anyway. But with the increase in the number of competitions, more and more cubers compete, rather frequently (especially the Europeans), and it becomes a second nature. No biggie. It began to really show that WR can be just as good at UWR (though of course there's always better UWR, but not as much of a big gap). Perhaps it comes down to who can take advantage of the scrambles, and luck. It means the more you compete, the better chance you are of coming across a good scramble eh?

Erik used to have one solve that he was on the OLL (or finished the OLL) by 6s , but then he POPed. He was destined to get the WR again  I have to ask though, as the cross on white or yellow?


----------



## Erik (Jul 15, 2008)

*cross wasn't done on white*


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 15, 2008)

hdskull said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > hostel was 708
> ...



so you're saying that you want to get a DNF caused by timer error? the only was to get a .02 non DNF is if they forget to scramble the cube...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 15, 2008)

Arnaud, didn't you say you got it on video? When can we expect it on youtube??


----------



## death_kg (Jul 15, 2008)

pete said:


> well, first time ever I decided to visit Rubik's competition and I get to see WR !
> 
> well done Erik ! (few pics attached)
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR YOUR PICTURES,THAT'S REALLY NICE


----------



## MHordecki (Jul 15, 2008)

Just being curious, it's been 2 days and no one has uploaded the video. What's going on?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 15, 2008)

Arnaud is the one with the video, and he hasn't shown up back here yet (hasn't posted here since last week).


----------



## Erik (Jul 15, 2008)

MHordecki said:


> Just being curious, it's been 2 days and no one has uploaded the video. What's going on?


 
Why are people so demanding these days?
Just like you said it's only BEEN 2 days. We just got home practically. 
We are working on it 
Keep checking out my youtube channel


----------



## KConny (Jul 15, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> That guy rules.
> 
> AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA


It's Milán Baticz.



fazrulz said:


> I dont think this will be beaten for about 5 or so years, once cubing has advanced.


Yeah I know. sub 7.08 is impossible with our current methods.


----------



## martijn_cube (Jul 15, 2008)

maybe harris chan with a lucky 6.31 in the future


----------



## Doudou (Jul 15, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> I didn't know that the WR will be reaching at this level so fast--it's the level that you'll have to really be in the right place at the right time to get it; basically you just HAVE to be extremely lucky. Sure, it's possible to get sub 7 non lucky, but it happens in a very low frequency despite so many solves at home. To consider that happening in competition that usually only just up to 15 solves maximum, is highly unlikely (not impossible, as breaking the WR is possible and inevitable). I will only think that more and more people will hit sub 10 (as dozens already have), and becomes as common as 10s are. It is only a matter of time (many months, if not a year), for the gap to narrow between the places as they are narrow now.
> 
> This WR can be compared to Gungz (Yu Jeong Min)'s 11.76 average back in early 2007, when he beated the former record by nearly a second and a half (previous being 13.22 held by Anssi). And it did take other cubers a year before it was finally broken, first by Edouard, and then Nakajima. Once the big barrier has been broken, the record is frequently broken as it normally is, until another great barrier is broken again making a great gap.
> 
> Before, the WR has just been a matter of who can cube just as fast as at home, because the official WR hasn't been all that fast compared to unofficial ones anyway. But with the increase in the number of competitions, more and more cubers compete, rather frequently (especially the Europeans), and it becomes a second nature. No biggie. It began to really show that WR can be just as good at UWR (though of course there's always better UWR, but not as much of a big gap). Perhaps it comes down to who can take advantage of the scrambles, and luck. It means the more you compete, the better chance you are of coming across a good scramble eh?



Harris, I totally agree with you.
After seeing the video... Hearing that it was not that lucky makes me laugh.
Of course, doing more and more competitions will really increase the chance to have such a solve, and such a luck. But even with doing so many competitions, it's not easy to reach such a time. Harris, you could compete twice more, or ten times more and probably never having such a solve...

The question is not to know if it was lucky or not... 
Is OLL skip and PLL E luckier than OLL T and PLL U ? I'm not that sure... And the first is considered as lucky and not the second.
And doing a World Record can't being with an unlucky solve... Or Erik would have done 15 times 7.0, or even better...
The real luck is not to have a PLL skip... It's to have it on the better solve of the competition. Harris, imagine you would have it on your 9.40 ? Or on my 10.36 ? It would have been 8 seconds low... And since more than 1 year... Maybe you had one PLL skip which was like 10 or 11 secs (like I had recently)... Having a skip is one chance out of 7x, but having one skip on the best solve you've ever done is.... Unbelievable. Erik always has been very lucky, so it's logical that is for him.


I don't think it can be compared to Yu Jeong Min's 11.76 average, because it was an average. And one solve can never be compared with an average. Yu Jeong Min's 11.76 average was so incredible when he did it... And still very hard to reach (don't agree Harris ? ;-) )... One solve will only stay one solve.


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 15, 2008)

i think lucky is being misused here. lucky isnt when you get a oll or a pll skip. lets say when you get 2 pairs of f2l ready for you, an easy oll like this one and a 3 edge cycle, people will say that it wasnt lucky, but you would know that it was very lucky indeed


----------



## Doudou (Jul 15, 2008)

Exactly... That's why having a lucky record, and a non lucky record has no sense. 
Maybe counting the number of moves would be a greater indicator to decide if it was lucky or not.


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 15, 2008)

this solve was probably 35-40 moves HTM


----------



## hdskull (Jul 15, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> hdskull said:
> 
> 
> > Zava said:
> ...



Cube skip, here I come!



Doudou said:


> Yu Jeong Min's 11.76 average was so incredible when he did it... And still very hard to reach (don't agree Harris ? ;-) )



LMAO! 10char


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 15, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> This WR can be compared to Gungz (Yu Jeong Min)'s 11.76 average back in early 2007, when he *beated* the former record by nearly a second and a half (previous being 13.22 held by Anssi). And it did take other cubers a year before it was finally broken, first by Edouard, and then Nakajima. Once the big barrier has been broken, the record is frequently broken as it normally is, until another great barrier is broken again making a great gap.



That one stuck out for me.


----------



## anders (Jul 15, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> This WR can be compared to Gungz (Yu Jeong Min)'s 11.76 average back in early 2007, when he beated the former record by nearly a second and a half (previous being 13.22 held by Anssi).



One interesting observation is that Anssi's last solve in his 13.22 s average included a terrible missake and he had to redo the last step. Without that misstake, he would have had a sub-13 average and then have had beaten the old record by about 1.5 s.

I am quite convinced that quite a lot of similar observations can be made. 

/Anders


----------



## Erik (Jul 15, 2008)

The WR is up now on my youtube I hope you enjoy it! 
I hope I am able to reconstruct the solve, it will be hard.
The HTM is not really ridicilously low I think, but we'll see, maybe it was.


----------



## hdskull (Jul 16, 2008)

anders said:


> Harris Chan said:
> 
> 
> > This WR can be compared to Gungz (Yu Jeong Min)'s 11.76 average back in early 2007, when he beated the former record by nearly a second and a half (previous being 13.22 held by Anssi).
> ...



Gungz record was not beat by 1.5 seconds.


----------



## Erik (Jul 16, 2008)

Maybe Lucas is better at this kind of stuff but I think I got most of it besides the cross figured out.
It seems like it was kinda like:
F = yellow
U = orange

Cross (totally not sure) U' l R U R (5)
F2L 1 and 2 U U' R U' R' U' y' R U2 R' U' R U R' (13) 
F2L 3 and 4 L' U L2 U' L' U' L' U' L U L' U L (13)
LL U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U U (13)
Total: 44
I counted the U U' of course since it's basically what I did and the U U is also on purpose cause I really dit it like U....U boom.
If I do this backwards the beginning position (actually only the U and the B face) are almost similair to what I see on the vid.


----------



## Todd (Jul 16, 2008)

Skip or not, lucky or not, 7.08 is amazing.

Even with 3 pieces of a cross in the right place and two pairs after scramble i only managed a 18second solve last night


----------



## JonathanChiu (Jul 16, 2008)

Got the world record and the lady. Erik you sly dog you


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 16, 2008)

JonathanChiu said:


> Got the world record and the lady. Erik you sly dog you



Erik is a playa.


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 16, 2008)

Erik said:


> F2L 3 and 4 L' U L2 U' L' U' L' U' L U L' U L (13)


Umm, can I ask why for the fourth F2L, you did U' L' U' L U L' U L, when all it needed was U' L' U L or even L F' L' F which cancels out with the L' before that. Or is that just a mistake you made reconstructing?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 16, 2008)

Until I can get FTP to work, I can't upload files to my site...



> Erik Akkersdijk's 7.08 Solve
> Czech Open 2008, July 12-13, 2008
> (World record single solve.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Erik (Jul 16, 2008)

That seems quite accurate although I'm sure that the cross was not correct still (or my memory just sucks) 
Now I really preserve the pair with an extra U move, I'm very sure I didn't do that but just saw that the pair would still be there after I made the cross normally. 
If only I could see the F side at the video xD 
Good work though Lucas, your reconstruction is already closer than mine


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 16, 2008)

Scramble = D2 R2 F2 L' B2 R F2 R' F2 D2 U2 R U B D B2 L2 B' L R2 F' (21f) (Start with Up = White, Front = Green)
Rotate cube during inspection = y' x
U' (l R) U R' u (Cross + preserve pair)
U' R U' R' (insert preserved pair)
U' y' R U U R' U' R U R' (2nd pair)
L' U L2 U' L' (3rd pair)
U L' U U L U' L' U L (4th pair)
U' U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' (OLL)
U U (PLL)


----------



## MistArts (Jul 16, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Scramble = D2 R2 F2 L' B2 R F2 R' F2 D2 U2 R U B D B2 L2 B' L R2 F' (21f) (Start with Up = White, Front = Green)
> Rotate cube during inspection = y' x
> U' (l R) U R' u (Cross + preserve pair)
> U' R U' R' (insert preserved pair)
> ...



Could have been no AUF!


----------



## brunson (Jul 16, 2008)

MistArts said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > U' U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' (OLL)
> ...


Everyone's a critic. ;-)


----------



## Erik (Jul 16, 2008)

There aint such thing as the perfect solve


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, that's over 6 tps!


----------



## Harris Chan (Jul 17, 2008)

Doudou said:


> I don't think it can be compared to Yu Jeong Min's 11.76 average, because it was an average. And one solve can never be compared with an average. Yu Jeong Min's 11.76 average was so incredible when he did it... And still very hard to reach (don't agree Harris ? ;-) )... One solve will only stay one solve.



So the first person to get sub 10 average is more incredible than the first person to get sub 7 solve right Edouard ;-) I've always been aiming at averages, not the single solve; because the one with the fastest average is considered the fastest cuber, not the one with the fastest single solve, right? 

If i don't get sub 12 average in the next competition, I think that I'm going to...keep on trying


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 17, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> Doudou said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think it can be compared to Yu Jeong Min's 11.76 average, because it was an average. And one solve can never be compared with an average. Yu Jeong Min's 11.76 average was so incredible when he did it... And still very hard to reach (don't agree Harris ? ;-) )... One solve will only stay one solve.
> ...



Nice save Harris xD


----------



## hdskull (Jul 17, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> If i don't get sub 12 average in the next competition, I think that I'm going to...keep on trying



It should say, "I think that I'm going to... find a cute girl to distract me".


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 17, 2008)

Haha, this just got me thinking how lucky I am to have a supportive girlfriend...how many of you have significant others who don't approve of your cubing hobby?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 17, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> Haha, this just got me thinking how lucky I am to have a supportive girlfriend...how many of you have significant others who don't approve of your cubing hobby?



I taught the girl I like just the 3x3, but she doesn't count as a significant other, right?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 17, 2008)

I just taught my girlfriend how to solve yesterday, actually. She loves cubing.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 17, 2008)

My wife can solve a 3x3x3; she even bought me more cubes for my multiBLD as a present. I'm a very lucky guy!


----------



## Zava (Jul 17, 2008)

my last girlfriend was the fastest cuber-girl in hungary, unofficially. but the relationship ended


----------



## popopopolo (Jul 17, 2008)

Well done Erik!You are my hero now!!


----------



## Erik (Jul 17, 2008)

Did you know.
The hotel room of my judge was 708??
We talked before the solve and we were kidding a bout a 7 sec WR?
My birthday is october 7?
The brithday of my lucky girl is october 8?
This adds up to.. 7.08???
She was 17?
I am 18?
We met at 11/7?
I did the WR at 11/8?
Do you believe in destiny??


----------



## MistArts (Jul 17, 2008)

Erik said:


> Did you know.
> The hotel room of my judge was 708??



I'm reserving 707 for my judge in the next competiton....


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 17, 2008)

Erik said:


> Did you know.
> The hotel room of my judge was 708??
> We talked before the solve and we were kidding a bout a 7 sec WR?
> My birthday is october 7?
> ...


I think that if you look hard enough at the events surrounding any happening you'll be able to find a multitude of 'coincidences'.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jul 18, 2008)

Erik reminds me of the "Texas sharpshooter"


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 18, 2008)

Weirdly, I had the exact same ll today, but the time is 18.13  I'm not averaging sub 15 too so


----------



## Cubemir (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello. Erik, I have a question. Do you always start with yellow cross or only sometimes?


----------



## joey (Jul 18, 2008)

Cubemir said:


> Hello. Erik, I have a question. Do you always start with yellow cross or only sometimes?



He starts on yellow or white, whichever is easiest!


----------



## Tim_Likes_Cubing (Jul 20, 2008)

What I find annoying is that people complain about people getting lucky solves - I mean it's just chance. And plus, if they could get betterm why haven't they?


----------

